# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  ║₪ ₪║الليـغـا الإسبـانية ● " فالنسيا × برشلونة " ● الجولة (22)║₪ ₪║

## امام اباتي

*





يستضيف ملعب " مستايا " قمة الجولة (22) بين " فالنسيا " أصحاب الأرض والمتصدر " برشلونة " في لقاء مصيري بين الفريقين ..

حيث سيسعى الكتلان لاستمرار  الانتصارات وتحقيق التفوق مره أخرى على الخفافيش بعد فوز البلوغرانا في  الذهاب بهدف " أدريانو " , سيناريو
نتمنى تكراره من حيث الفوز ولا نتمنى تكرار ما حدث في مباراة الذهاب من حيث الأداء التحكيمي السيء المثير للجدل , فوز آخر مهم سيكون
للفريق لو تحقق , ننتظر ماذا سيحدث في هذه القمة ..



المباراة : فالنسيا x برشلونه 
المناسبه : الدوري الاسباني 
الجوله : الـ ( 22) 
التوقيت : " 21:00 " بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
التاريخ : 3 فبراير 2013
اليوم : الأحد
القناه الناقله : الجزيره الرياضيه ( 2+ )





الاسم الكامل : نادي برشلونة لكرة القدم
سنة التأسيس : 1899 
الملعب : الكامب نو
رئيس النادي : ساندرو روسيل
مدرب النادي : تيتو فيلانوفا

ألقاب النادي : الدوري الأسباني " 21 " مرة , كأس ملك أسبانيا " 26 " مرة , كأس السوبر الأسبانية " 10 " مرات , كأس 
الدوري الأسباني " 2 " مرتان , دوري أبطال أوروبا " 4 " مرات , كأس الاتحاد الأوروبي " 3 " مرات , كأس السوبر الأوروبية 
" 4 " مرات , كأس العالم للأندية " 2 " مرتين , كأس أبطال الكؤوس الأوروبي " 4 " مرات 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



الاسم الكامل : ساندرو روسيل

تاريخ الميلاد : 06/03/1964
مكان الولادة : برشلونة
الجنسية : أسبانيا
المهنة : رجل أعمال
يترأس النادي منذ : يونيو 2010





الاسم الكامل : خوردي رورا سولا
تاريخ الميلاد : 10 / 09 / 1967
مكان الميلاد : Llagostera
العمر : 45 عام
الجنسية : إسباني





الاسم : فيكتور فالديس اريباس
تاريخ الميلاد : 14-01-1982
مكان الولادة : هوسبيتاليت
الجنسية : اسبانيا
المركز : حارس مرمى
الرقم : 1



الاسم : كارليس بويول سافوركادا
تاريخ الميلاد : 13/04/1978
مكان الولادة : لابوبلا
الجنسية : أسبانيا
المركز : قلب دفاع
الرقم : 5



الاسم : تشافي هيرنانديز كريس 
تاريخ الميلاد : 25-01-1980
مكان الولادة : تاراسا
الجنسية : اسبانيا
المركز : وسط 
الرقم : 6



الاسم : ليونيل اندريس ميسي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 24-06-1987
مكان الولادة : روساريو
الجنسية : الأرجنتين 
المركز : مهاجم 
الرقم : 10





الإسم الكامل : فالنسيا 
تأسس : 1919 
رئيس النادي : مانويل لورنتي 
المُدرب : ماوريسيو بيليغرينو 
ملعب الخصم : الميستايا
الموقع الرسمي : www.valenciacf.com
الألقاب : 
الدوري الإسباني : 6 مرات 
كأس القائد العام : 4 مرات 
كأس الملك دون خوان كارلوس الأول : 3 مرات 
كأس المعارض : مرتين 
دوري الإسباني للدرجة الثانية : مرتين 
كأس السوبر الأوروبي : مرتين 
كأس الإتحاد الأوروبي : مرة واحدة 
كأس السوبر الإسباني : مرة واحدة 
كأس إيفا دوارتي دي بيرون : مرة واحدة 
كأس الكؤوس الأوروبية : مرة واحدة

ويرجع سبب تسمية نادي فالنسيا بالخفافيش لتواجدها بكثرة في منطقة فالنسيا  والسبب الثاني هو أنه في عام 9 أكتوبر / تشرين الأول في عام 1238م عندما  كان الملك "جيمس" على وشك الدخول على المدينة الإستيلاء عليها من "مورس"  وقفت الخفافيش مع منطقة فالنسيا ، وكانت الخفافيش تضاف الى الأسلحة.

أما نشيد نادي فالنسيا لكرة القدم انشأ عبر رئيس فرقة  موسيقيَة من مدينة فالنسيا "بابلو سانشيز , " توريلا" ، حيث ألف موسيقا  تقليدية والنص مكتوب من قبل "رامون جيل غامينو" وأذيع لأول مرَة رسمياً هذا  النشيد في مناسبة ذكرى 75 عاماً على تأسيس النادي في عام ايلول / سبتمبر  1993.

وتعتبر فترة موسم [ 1947 و1956 ] افضل فترة لتفوق "فالنسيا" على برشلونة ,,  حيث حقق " فالنسيا" الفوز على النادي الكاتالوني ست مرات في عشر سنوات وفى  كل مرة بنتيجة " 4 " .. مرتين بنتيجة 4/0 ومرة بنتيجة 4/1 وثلاث مرات  بنتيجة 4/2 وكانت جميعها على ملعب الميستايا .





الإسم : مانويل لورنتي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 25 / 1 / 1952 م 
يدير النادي منذ : 7 / 6 / 2009 م 
مهنته : خبير الإقتصادي 





مدرب نادي : فالنسيا
الإسم الكامل : ماوريسيو بيليغرينو
تاريخ الميلاد : 5 أكتوبر 1971
مكان الميلاد : لانوس 
جنسيته : أرجنتيني 
تم تعينه كمدرب لفريق في : 7 مايو 2012

أهم الأندية التي لعب لها : " برشلونة / 1998-1999 " ، " فالنسيا / 1999-2005 " ، " ليفربول / 2005 " . 





الأسم : دييغو ألفيس
الجنسيه : برازيلي
تاريخ الولاده : 1985-06-24
مكان الولادة : ريو دي جانيرو 
المركز : حارس




الأسم : عادل رامي
الجنسيه : فرنسي / مغربي
تاريخ الولاده : 1985-12-27
مكان الولادة : باستيا
المركز : مدافع




الأسم : فرناندو غاغو
الجنسيه : أرجنتيني
تاريخ الولاده : 10/04/1986
مكان الولادة : بيونيس أيريس
المركز : لاعب وسط




الأسم : روبرتو سولدادو
الجنسيه : أسباني 
تاريخ الولاده : 1985-05-27
مكان الولاده : فالنسيا
المركز : مهاجم



برشلونة 

- أفضل فوز لبرشلونة على فالنسيا في ملعبه " نوكامب " :
برشلونة 6-0 فالنسيا " لليغا الموسم 1958/59 "
برشلونة 6-0 فالنسيا " لليغا الموسم 2007/2008 "

أفضل فوز لبرشلونة أمام فالنسيا خارج ملعبه " ميستايا " :
فالنسيا 0-4 برشلونة " لليغا الموسم 1993/94 "

فالنسيا 

- أفضل فوز لفالنسيا على برشلونة في ملعبه " ميستايا " : 
فالنسيا 4-0 برشلونة " لليغا الموسم 1946/47 "
فالنسيا 4-0 برشلونة " لليغا الموسم 1949/50 "
فالنسيا 6-2 برشلونة " لليغا الموسم 1961/62 "
فالنسيا 6-2 برشلونة " كأس معارض 1961-1962 "

- أفضل فوز لفالنسيا أمام برشلونة على الملعب " نوكامب " :
برشلونة 0-3 فالنسيا " لليغا الموسم 1980/81 "



17 مباراة بين برشلونة و فالنسيا على أرضية الملعب " الكامب نو " إنتهت بهذه نتيجة : " برشلونة 1-1 فالنسيا "
8 مباريات بين فالنسيا و برشلونة على أرضية الملعب " الميستايا " إنتهت بهذه نتيجة : " فالنسيا 1-1 برشلونة "





الأسم : روبرتو سولدادو
الجنسيه : أسباني 
تاريخ الولاده : 1985-05-27
مكان الولاده : فالنسيا
المركز : مهاجم
عدد الاهداف : 11



الاسم : ليونيل اندريس ميسي 
تاريخ الميلاد : 24-06-1987
مكان الولادة : روساريو
الجنسية : الأرجنتين 
المركز : مهاجم 
الرقم : 10
عدد الاهداف : 33





الأسم : الميستايا 
سنة التأسيس : 1923 
المالك : فالنسيا 
تم تجديده : 2002 
المكان : فالنسيا 
المقاعد : 52602 





الاسم : خوسي لويس غونزاليس غونزاليس 
تاريخ الميلاد :6 / 9 / 1979 م 
العمر : (36 )
مولود في " Castellano-Leonés "
تصنيف الحكم : حكم محلي





شهدت اخر مباراة جمعت  بين الفريقين كانت بـ التحديد يوم " الاحد " الموافق " 2 سبتمبر 2012 " ,  في الجولة الـ " 3 " ضمن منافسات " الليغا الاسبانية " , و التي اقيمت  بينهما على ملعب " الكامب نو " , حيث انتهت المباراة حينها بـ انتصار لـ  نادي " برشلونة " بـ نتيجة " 1-0 " .

سجل الهدف الوحيد في اللقاء عن طريق اللاعب " ادريانو كوريا " في الدقيقة " 23 " .

اخر مباراة بين الفريقين على ملعب " ميستايا " ..



شهت اخر مباراة  جمعت بين الفريقين على ملعب " مستايا " , كانت بـ التحديد يوم " الاربعاء "  الموافق " 1 فبراير 2012 " , في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما ضمن منافسات  ذهاب دور " النصف النهائي " من بطولة " كاس ملك اسبانيا " , و التي انتهت  بـ نتيجة التعادل الايجابي " 1-1 " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي "  فالينسيا " في الدقيقة " 27 " عن طريق اللاعب " جوناس " , و سجل هدف  التعادل لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب كارليس بويول " في الدقيقة "  35 " .

اخر مباراة بين الفريقين على ملعب " مستايا " في الدوري ..



شهدت اخر مباراة  جمعت بين الفريقين على ملعب " مستايا " في " الليغا الاسبانية " , كانت بـ  التحديد يوم " الاربعاء " الموافق " 21 سبتمبر 2012 " , و التي اقيمت  بينهما ضمن منافسات الجولة الـ " 5 " , و التي انتهت بـ التعادل الايجابي "  2-2 " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي "  فالينسيا " في الدقيقة " 12 " عن طريق اللاعب " ايريك ابيدال " في مرماه , و  سجل هدف التعادل لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " بيدرو رودريقيز "  في الدقيقة " 14 " , و سجل الهدف الثاني لـ نادي " فالينسيا " عن طريق  اللاعب " بابلو هيرنانديز " في الدقيقة " 27 " , و سجل هدف التعادل لـ نادي  " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " سيسك فابريغاس " في الدقيقة " 77 " .





استطاع نادي " فالينسيا "  من تحقيق الانتصار على نادي " ديبورتيفو لاكورونا " بـ نتيجة " 3-2 " , في  المباراة التي جمعت بينهما على ملعب " ريازور " , ضمن منافسات الجولة الـ "  21 " من " الليغا الاسبانية " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي "  فالينسيا " من الدقيقة " 1 " عن طريق اللاعب " جوناس " , و سجل هدف التعادل  لـ نادي " ديبورتيفو لاكورونا "عن طريق اللاعب " ايفان ريكي " في الدقيقة "  32 " , و سجل الهدف الثاني لـ نادي " ديبورتيفو لاكورونا " عن طريق اللاعب  " ايفان ريكي " في الدقيقة " 45 " , و سجل هدف التعادل لـ نادي " فالينسيا  " عن طريق اللاعب " نيلسون فالديس " في الدقيقة " 63 " , و سجل الهدف  الثالث و الانتصار لـ نادي " فالينسيا " عن طريق اللاعب " ريكاردو كوستا "  في الدقيقة " 90 " .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*



استطاع نادي " برشلونة "  تحقيق الانتصار على نادي " اوساسونا " بـ نتيجة " 5-1 " , في المباراة التي  جمعت بين الفريقين على ملعب " الكامب نو " , ضمن منافسات الجولة الـ " 21 "  من " الليغا الاسبانية " .

افتتح التسجيل اولاً نادي "  برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " ليونيل ميسي " في الدقيقة " 11 " , و سجل هدف  التعادل لـ نادي " اوساسونا " عن طريق اللاعب " راؤول لوي " في الدقيقة "  24 " , و سجل الهدف الثاني لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " ليونيل  ميسي " في الدقيقة " 28 " , و سجل الهدف الثالث لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن  طريق اللاعب " بيرو رودريقيز " في الدقيقة " 40 " , و سجل الهدف الرابع لـ  نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " ليونيل ميسي " في الدقيقة " 56 " , و  سجل الهدف الخامس لـ نادي " برشلونة " عن طريق اللاعب " ليونيل ميسي " 58 "  .





فالينسيا x خيتافي ( 4-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 17 "

غرناطة x فالينسيا ( 1-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 18 "

فالينسيا x اشبيلية ( 2-0 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 19 "

فالينسيا x ريال مدريد ( 0-5 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 20 "

ديبورتيفو لاكورونا x فالينسيا ( 2-3 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 21 "



اخر " 5 " مباريات لـ " برشلونة " في " الليغا " ..



بلد الوليد x برشلونة ( 1-3 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 17 "

برشلونة x اسبانيول ( 4-0 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 18 "

مالاجا x برشلونة ( 1-3 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 19 "

ريال سوسيداد x برشلونة ( 3-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 20 "

برشلونة x اوساسونا ( 5-1 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 21 "

اخر " 5 " مباريات لـ " فالينسيا " على ارضه في " الليغا " هذا الموسم ..



فالينسيا x ريال سوسيداد ( 1-5 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 14 "

فالينسيا x رايو فاليكانو ( 0-1 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 16 "

فالينسيا x خيتافي ( 4-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 17 "

فالينسيا x اشبيلية ( 2-0 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 19 "

فالينسيا x ريال مدريد ( 0-5 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 20 "

اخر " 5 " مباريات لـ " برشلونة " خارج ارضه في " الليغا " هذا الموسم ..



ليفانتي x برشلونة ( 0-4 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 13 "

ريال بيتيس x برشلونة ( 1-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 15 "

بلد الوليد x برشلونة ( 1-3 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 17 "

مالاجا x برشلونة ( 1-3 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 19 "

ريال سوسيداد x برشلونة ( 3-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 20 "

اخر " 5 " مباريات بين الفريقين في " الليغا " ..



برشلونة x فالينسيا ( 2-1 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 7 " موسم " 2010 "

فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 0-1 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 26 " موسم " 2011 "

فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 2-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 5 " موسم " 2011 "

برشلونة x فالينسيا ( 5-1 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 24 " موسم " 2012 "

برشلونة x فالينسيا ( 1-0 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 3 " موسم " 2012 "

اخر " 5 " مباريات بين الفريقين ..



فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 2-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 5 " موسم " 2011 "

فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 1-1 )
المناسبة / ذهاب دور نصف النهائي " كاس الملك " موسم " 2012 "

برشلونة x فالينسيا ( 2-0 )
المناسبة / اياب دور نصف النهائي " كاس الملك " موسم " 2012 "

برشلونة x فالينسيا ( 5-1 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 24 " موسم " 2012 "

برشلونة x فالينسيا ( 1-0 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 3 " موسم " 2012 " 

اخر " 5 " مباريات بين الفريقين على ملعب " مستايا " في " الليغا " ..



فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 0-3 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 16 " موسم " 2007 "

فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 2-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 33 " موسم " 2009 "

فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 0-0 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 7 " موسم " 2009 "

فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 0-1 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 26 " موسم " 2011 "

فالينسيا x برشلونة ( 2-2 )
المناسبة / الجولة الـ " 5 " موسم " 2011 "
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


تم قبيل إنطلاق مباراة "برشلونه × فالنسيا" قيام النجم الكبير "أندريس إنييستا" تقديم جائزة "أفضل لاعب في ( أوروبا )" للجمهور .


اللاعب  حصل على الجائزة يوم الخميس الماضي بعد تصويت أغلبية الصحفيين له متفوقاً  على حساب زميله "ليونيل ميسي" ونظيره "كريستيانو رونالدو" , وتواجد نجمنا  في الملعب وإستلم الجائزة من زوجته "آنا أورتيث" وبحضور طفلته "فاليريا"  وتحت تصفيق جماهيري حار له .



عاش المدرب الكتالوني "تيتو فيلانوفا" مباراة "فالنسيا" من المدرجات حيث المقصورة الرئيسية بعد طرده في مباراة "أوساسونا" السابقه .

وتولى "خوردي رورا" قيادة الفريق  من الدكة الفنية , وبجوار "تيتو" في المنصة كان هنالك "كارليس بلانكارت"  أحد إداريي النادي وكذلك في نفس الصف وجد "بويول" و "أبيدال" .

ولم تكن هنالك أي وسيلة للتواصل بينه وبين "رورا" , ولكن في الإستراحة بين الشوطين خرج إلى غرفة الملابس للحديث مع لاعبيه .



عبر "مانويل يورنتي" رئيس "فالنسيا" عن غضبه لإلغاء هدف "فيكتور رويث" في لقاء "برشلونه" المنتهي في الجولة الثالثة من الليغا .

"يورنتي" قال : "لدي شكوك حيال  الهدف الملغى لنا , وأعتقد أننا حينما نواجه ( برشلونه ) أو ( ريال مدريد )  فإن شيئاً ما يحدث , يحصل أكثر مع ( ريال مدريد ) , ولكن كذلك مع البارسا"  .

وأضاف عن رأيه في اللقاء :  "لقد أظهرنا الكثير من الإحترام للبارسا في الشوط الأول , ولكن في الشوط  الثاني لعبنا بصورة أفضل , وأعتقد لو تحملنا قليلاً لكان بوسعنا تحقيق  التعاقد , فريقنا كان جيداً وفي مستوى عالٍ ولقد كنت راضياً عنه" .



تحدث "ماوريسيو بيليغرينو" مدرب "فالنسيا" بعد مباراة فريقه ضد "برشلونه" مؤكداً أن فريقه تلقى عقوبة قاسيه بهذه الهزيمة .

"بيليغرينو" قال : "النتيجة تمثل  عقوبة كبيرة لنا , ولكن هذه هي كرة القدم , تتعلق بالفعالية" , وأضاف :  "لقد حسم اللقاء بضربة ركنية , وكانت لدينا فرصنا في الشوط الثاني , أدينا  مباراة طيبة جداً على المستوى الدفاعي , فمن الصعب جداً ألا يسجل فيك  البارسا من هجمة منظمة" .

وعن هدف "فيكتور رويث" الملغي قال : "لم أتمكن من رؤيته من مكاني" , ولكنه قال عن قرار إلغاء أنه يحتاج لدقة عاليه .



أصدرت صحيفة "ماركا" المدريدية تقييمها للحكم "بيريث لاسا" الذي أدار لقاء "برشلونه × فالنسيا" .

وبحسبها فإنه أحسن في إلغاء  هدف "فيكتور رويث" بسبب أن الأخير يبدو أنه في موقع متسلل , ومن ناحيةٍ  أخرى إنتقدته حيال عدم دقته في مواقف توزيع الإنذارات على لاعبي الفريقين ,  لتمنحه علامة "5/10" .



طرحت صحيفة "سبورت" الكتالونية جملة من الملاحظات التي حفل بها لقاء الجولة الثالثة ضد "فالنسيا" في "كامب نو" .

1- تواجد الممثل الأمريكي المعروف  "جون كوساك" بالأمس في "كامب نو" من أجل حضور اللقاء وتمكن من التمتع  بمشاهدة الفريق الكتالوني وهو يفوز .

2- زيارات "فالنسيا" إلى  "كامب نو" مازالت دون المستوى , ففي آخر "6 زيارات" خسرها جميعاً على النحو  "6-0" في موسم "07/08" , "4-0" في "08/09" , "3-0" في "09/10" , "2-1" في  "10/11" وأخيراً "1-0" .

وآخر فوز للفريق الزائر كان في  "03/04" حينما فاز بنتيجة "0-1" , وبعدها لم يسجل سوى "5 أهداف" في "7  مباريات" مقابل "19 هدف" للبارسا .

3- تم تكريم "أندريس  إنييستا" الحائز على جائزة "أفضل لاعب في ( أوروبا )" بتقديم هديته للجمهور  أمام الملأ وبحضور زوجته وإبنته ووالديه .

4- جلس المدرب "تيتو فيلانوفا" في  المقصورة الرئيسية بسبب إيقافه لمباراتين , وهو الذي فعل ذلك من قبل في  موسم "09/10" حينما تم طرده أمام "ملقا" .

5- آخر مدربٍ تم طرده كان "بيب غوارديولا" في موسم "09/10" وذلك في الجولة "25" ضد "ألميريا" .

6- هذه هي المباراة الأولى منذ  فترةٍ طويلةٍ جداً التي يجلس فيها "سيرجيو بوسكيتس" على الدكة , وبذلك يكون  "ميسي" و "فالديس" اللاعبان الوحيدان اللذان لم يتخلى عنهما "تيتو" قط .

7- "تيتو" صار المدرب  الأول منذ عهد "لويس فان غال" الذي يفوز في أول مباراتين في "كامب نو" منذ  ظهوره , ووقتها كان المدرب الهولندي فاز مرتين على "ريال سوسيداد" و  "فالنسيا" بنتيجة "3-0" .

8- حضور جيد كان في مدرجات الملعب حينما تواجد "76,352 مشجع" .



من دون شك لم يكن يتمنى  "خوردي ألبا" التواجد على دكة الإحتياط في مباراة "برشلونه × فالنسيا" حيث  أنه كان يريد لعب مباراة يتمناها عاطفياً كل لاعبٍ سابق لفريقٍ ما أتيحت له  مواجهته .

ولكن اللاعب كان يدرك أنه من  الضروري جداً أن يصبر وهو في أول مراحله مع الفريق حتى يكون في أفضل  الأحوال بدنياً وفنياً دون نسيان الموسم الطويل الذي ينتظر الجميع , ليعطي  مكانه لـ "أدريانو كوريا" الذي عاد للعب في مركز الظهير الأيمن بعد إصابة  "ألفيس" وخروجه , ولتتاح الفرصة للعب "أدريانو" في الظهير الأيسر .

وعلى الرغم من حبه للهجوم ,  إلا أن "ألبا" كان ذكياً بما فيه الكفاية في قراءة هذه المباراة , فبنتيجة  "1-0" ومع المشاكل المستمرة التي كان ينتجها فريق "فالنسيا" فلم يكن من  المناسب أن يتقدم للهجوم بل عمل على إغلاق منطقته لمساعدة المدافعين .

ولكن يجب الإشارة أنه عمل على شجن  الهجوم في مرةٍ واحدةٍ حينما تقدم لمحاولة صناعة هدف لـ "ميسي" , ولكن لم  يكتب لها النجاح ومع ذلك أظهر للجميع قدراته البدنية وجاهزيته لخدمة الفريق  إن تطلب الأمر , ليعمل على توديع رفاق الأمس الذين مازالوا يظهرون الإعجاب  له , والأكيد أنه لو عاد للعب في "ميستايا" يوماً فسيكون المشهد عاطفياً  أكثر بلقاء الجمهور واللاعبين في ملعب فريقه السابق .



شهدت مباراة البارسا ضد "فالنسيا" الظهور الأساسي الأول للكاميروني "أليكس سونغ" بعد أن لعب "19 دقيقة" في مباراة "ريال مدريد" .

اللاعب أظهر قدرات الكبيرة وقوته  البدنية الفنية , فتلقى تصفيقاً من الجمهور في الكثير من المناسبات , إذ  أنه لعب المباراة كلها وأظهر مالديه من إمكانيات وضمانات في مركزٍ إعتدنا  على رؤية "سيرجيو بوسكيتس" فيه .

وعرف نجمنا كيف يضيق  المساحات على "جوناس" , كما ساعد "بيكيه" و "ماسكيرانو" في العمل الدفاعي  ضد هجمات الخصم , دون نسيان إمكانية مساعدة "تشافي هيرنانديز" في الوقت  الذي يكون فيه الأخير محاطاً من قبل لاعبي الخصم , وعلى الرغم من إنخفاض  رتم الفريق في الشوط الثاني إلا أن "سونغ" لم يرتكب أي خطأ تجاه مرمى  "فالديس" يمكن أن يدفع الفريق ثمنه .

هذا وأشاد بعض زملاءه به , فلقد  قال "تشافي" : "إنه لاعب عظيم , أسهم في تواجد التوازن وكان تمركزه  التكتيكي جيد جداً" , أما "ألبا" فقال : "إنه لاعب سيسهم بالكثير للفريق" ,  وبدوره قال المدرب "تيتو فيلانوفا" : "لعب مباراة جيدة على الصعيد الدفاعي  ومع الكرة , ومباراته الأولى في ملعب الفريق كانت طيبة" .



أصدر الموقع الرسمي جملة من الملاحظات التي حفل بها لقاء الكتلان ضد "فالنسيا" في الجولة الثالثة من "الليغا" .

1- أحرز الفريق "9 نقاط كاملة" من أول "3 جولات" وهو مالم يحصل منذ موسم "09/10" .

2- "تيتو فيلانوفا" هو  المدرب الثامن في تاريخ النادي الذي يقوم ببدايةٍ مميزةٍ كهذه , معيداّ  ذكريات "لويس فان غال" آخر من فعلها في موسم "97/98" .

3- هذا هو الفوز السادس على التوالي على "فالنسيا" منذ التعادل معه في "06/07" بنتيجة "1-1" .

4- على الرغم من هدفه  الوحيد في اللقاء إلا أن "برشلونه" كان الأفضل في مختلف إحصائياته , حيث  سدد على المرمى في "13 مناسبه" مقابل "6" لخصمه , وكذلك "5" بين القوائم  مقابل "2" , وأخيراً قام بـ "792 تمريره" مقابل "407" .

5- كانت ليلة مميزة لـ "خوردي ألبا" الذي واجه فريقه السابق , وكانت يمكن أن تكون كذلك لـ "ديفيد فيّا" ولكنه لم يشارك .

6- "فالديس" و "ميسي" هما  الوحيدان اللذان لعبا كل المباريات الرسمية في عهد "تيتو فيلانوفا"  كأساسيين , بينما لعب "تشافي" , "إنييستا" , "بيدرو" و "ألبا" في كل  المباريات بين أساسيين وإحتياطيين .

7- ظهر "أليكس سونغ" للمرة الأولى في ملعب "كامب نو" , وقام بتمرير "67 كرة" منها "61 صحيحه" , كما قام بـ "5 تدخلات صحيحه" .

8- هذه هي المباراة  الرسمية الخامسة للفريق , وفيها حافظ "فالديس" على عذرية شباكه كما لم يفعل  من قبل , وكذلك فشل "ميسي" في التسجيل .





أكدت صحيفة "ماركا" المدريدية أن الحكم  "تيكشييرا فيتينيث" كان محقاً في قراره الحاسم في الشوط الأول في مباراة  "برشلونه × أوساسونا" .

الحكم قام بطرد "أريباس" مدافع "أوساسونا" للمسه الكرة بيده داخل منطقة  الجزاء بعد نيله الإنذار الثاني , كما إحتسب ضربة جزاء على فريقه في نفس  اللقطة سجل منها "ليونيل ميسي" هدف "2-1" .



في أول مواجهةٍ بينهما  بعد قرار رحيله عن النادي بنهاية عقده أقدم جمهور ملعب "كامب نو" على لمحةٍ  رائعةٍ لأجل الحارس "فيكتور فالديس" .

فلقد قدم الجمهور دعمه الواضح لـ "فالديس" في  أكثر من مناسبه , فحينما سمع إسمه في بداية التشكيلة هتفوا بالتصفيق له على  نحوٍ مميز , كما أنه حينما لمس الكرة في أول مناسبة باللقاء قاموا كذلك  بترديد إسمه .



خاضت صحيفة " ماركا " المدريدية بقرار مساعد الحكم ( تيكسيرا فيتينيز ) المثير للجدل في مباراة " برشلونة VS أوساسونا " .

الحكم إحتسب حالة تسلل على اللاعب البرازيلي ( داني ألفيس ) قبيل أن  يمرر الكرة لزميله ( بيدرو رودريغيز ) ليسجل هدف الفريق الثالث لتؤكد  الصحيفة أن قرار المساعد كان صائباً .



أصدرت صحيفة " ماركا " المدريدية تقييمها لحكم مباراة " برشلونة VS أوساسونا " السيد ( تيكسيرا فيتينيز ) .

الصحيفة  أعطت الحكم تقييم " 4/10 " ولتذكر أن الحكم طرد ( أريباس ) بعد تلقيه  البطاقة الصفراء الثانية ومع تشديدها أن حكام الراية لم يكونوا موفقين في  الكثير من الحالات .

الجدير بالذكر أن  الصحيفة ذكرت أن البارسا مع هذا الحكم حقق " 14 فوز " ، " 5 تعادلات " و " 4  هزائم " بحين خصمنا هذا اليوم حقق معه " 4 فوز " ، " 5 تعادلات " و " 10  هزائم " .



سحق "أتليتك بيلباو" نظيره "أتليتكو مدريد" في الجولة "21" من "الليغا" .

الفريق الباسكي تفوق بثلاثيةٍ نظيفة تناوب على تسجيلها "ميكيل سان خوسيه -  د.50" , "ميركيل سوسايتا - د.77" و "أوسكار دي ماركوس - د.84" في الشوط  الثاني من اللقاء , ومايهم البارسا أن هذه النتيجة أعادت الفارق عن مطادره  "أتليتكو" إلى "+11" بعدما كان قد تقلص لحد "+8" إثر سقوط البارسا في  الجولة الماضيه على يد "ريال سوسيداد" في ملعب "أنويتا" .



شكت " سبورت " حال الحارس ( أندريس فيرنانديز ) الذي لم يعيش أفضل اللحظات في مباراة فريقه في " كامب نو " .

فـ بعد كابوس الـ " 8 أهداف " التي إستقبلتها شباكه الموسم الماضي والتي  تناوب على تسجيلها ( ميسي ــ 3 ) ، ( فيا ــ 2 ) ، ( تشافي ) و ( سيسك )  فضلاً على تسجيل ( روفيرسيو ) هدف في مرمى زميله بالخطأ ، عاد الأسطورة (  ليو ) ليسجل فيه ولكن هذه المرة بالرباعية وكذلك سجل ( بيدرو ) هدف ليكون  مجموع ما تلقاه الحارس الذي لا حول له ولا قوة في مبارتين " 13 هدف " ،  رقمُ لا يليق بحارسٍ وُضع ضمن خيارات البارسا لتعزيز صفوفه بعد رحيل (  فالديس ) .



أكدت صحيفة " ماركا " المدريدية أن هدف الأسطورة ( ليو ميسي ) الأول في شباك ( أوساسونا ) كان على طريقة الأسطورة ( بيليه ) .

البرغوث  إنفرد بالحارس فموّه عليه ليسقط الحارس أرضاً ليجد الأرجنتيني الشباك  أمامه فارغة ليعمل على تسديد الكرة ويعلن تقدم فريقه الكتالونية بأسبقية "  1-0 " .



ترك اللاعبان ( دافيد فيا ) و ( أليكسيس سانشيز ) لقاء ( أوساسونا ) بمشاعر مختلفة وذلك بعد تفوق الفريق بـ " 5-1 " .

فـ ابن " أستورياس " وبعد تسجيله هدفين في مرمى (  قرطبة ) في " الكأس " ، تحرك على نحوٍ جيد للغاية وتناغم بشكلٍ رائع مع  الأسطورة ( ميسي ) وعمل على تسديد كرتين وجدتا تألق الحارس ( فيرنانديز ) .

( سانشيز ) بدوره شارك لقرابة الـ " 30 دقيقة " حينما حل بديلاً في  الشوط الثاني ، وعلى الرغم أن هنالك الكثير من الفرص التي أتيحت له إلا أنه  لطالما مضى مع الخيار الخاطئ ، فبينما كان يجدر به التسديد على المرمى جعل  يبحث عن زميله ليمرر له والعكس صحيح وعلى الرغم من ذلك إلا أن زملائه  والجمهور عملوا تشجيعه ليعود إلى سابق عهده .



وسّع أفضل نادٍ في العالم صدارته تصنيف الفرق الأوروبية للإتحاد الدولي لتاريخ وإحصائيات كرة القدم المعروف بـ " IFFHS " .

البارسا كان الأول بـ " 3,224 نقطة " أتى من بعده ( مانشستر يوناتيد ــ 2,987 نقطة ) فـ ( ريال مدريد ــ 2,828 ) .



تحدث "جايثكا ميندييتا" لاعب "فالنسيا" و "برشلونه" سابقاً عن مباراة الفريقين المقبلة في "الليغا" .

فقال : "البارسا فريقٌ لا يمكن قهره بناءً على  أرقامه , ولكنني أؤمن أنه يجب القتال في مثل هذه المباريات , و ( فالنسيا )  لديه القدرة على إظهار قدرته على النصر في حضور جماهيره , يجب أن يستغل  عامل الأرض والجمهور , ويجب أن يستعيد روحه القتالية" .

وعن اللقاء قال من جديد : "في مثل هذه المباريات وفي  ظل تواجد أمثال ( ميسي ) , ( فيّا ) , ( بيدرو ) و ( إنييستا ) يجب أن  يتمتع الفريق بأقصى قدراته وتركيزه في كل حركة يقوم بها , دون ترك المجال  للبارسا حتى يفكر فيما يجب أن يقوم به" .



تحدث "خوان بيرنات" لاعب "فالنسيا" عن مباراة فريقه المقبلة ضد "برشلونه" في "الليغا" .

في البداية قال : "المباراة صعبة جداً ولكنها  جميله , سنواجهها بأقصى قدر ممكن من الرغبة لتحقيق نتيجةٍ طيبه , علينا  دخول الملعب للفوز ولنيل النقاط الكاملة على الرغم من مواجهتنا واحداً من  أفضل فرق العالم إن لم يكن أفضلها قطعاً" .

وعن سبيل الفوز قال : "يجب الركض كثيراً والتركيز  ومنعهم من الإستحواذ على الكره , هزيمة ( 0-5 ) أمام ( ريال مدريد ) ؟ كل  مباراه مختلفه عن الأخرى , ولا أعتقد أنه ليس بوسعنا شيئ لنفعله في اللقاء  المقبل" .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*




حقق النجم الأرجنتيني "ليونيل ميسي" رقماً مميزاً في مباراة اليوم البارسا ضد "أوساسونا" .

فنجم البارسا بمجرد هزه لشباك "أوساسونا" فإنه  قد بات أول لاعبٍ في تاريخ "الليغا" يسجل في "11 جوله متتالية" بعدما حطم  رقم البرازيلي "رونالدو" وكذلك "ماريانو مارتين" وأيضاً رقمه هو شخصياً  بالتسجيل في "10 جولات متتالية" بالدوري .

ليس هذا فقط بل إنه قد سجل "200 هدف" في الدوري  الإسباني مع البارسا خلال "235 مباراه" منذ هدفه الأول في مرمى "ألباسيتي"  في موسم "04/05" , وبمعدل "0.85 هدف / لقاء" .



يصادف يوم " 27 يناير " الذكرى الـ " 5 " من اللعب الأول للأسطورة ( ليو ميسي ) بمركز المهاجم الوهمي في عهد " بارسا ريكارد " .

تلك المباراة كانت أمام ( بلباو ) حيث  التعادل بـ " 1-1 " بتسجيل ( بويان ) هدف البارسا الوحيد آنذاك ، وبعد تلك  المباراة لعب البرغوث في ذات المركز في مباريات ( فياريال ــ الكأس ) ، (  أوساسونا ) و ( إشبيلية ) وإن لعب في الجناح الأيمن في الشوط الثاني من  المبارتين الأخيرتين .

بعد ذلك ، عاد ابن " روزاريو " إلى مركزه حيث لعب  في الجناح في " 6 مباريات متتالية " حيث كانت الـ " 6 " أمام ( سيلتيك )  كارثية حيث تعرض اللاعب لإصابة خطيرة كلفته الغياب عن " 5 مباريات ــ ليغا "  و " مبارتين ــ أبطال " .



أشادت صحيفة "آس" المدريدية بالعمل المقدم من النجم الأرجنتيني "ليونيل ميسي" في مباراته ضد "أوساسونا" وما نتج عنه .

فلقد وصل "ميسي" للهدف رقم "200" وهو في عمر  "25 عاماً و217 يوماً" ليتفوق على "تيلمو زارا" الذي فعلها في "29 عاماً  و352 يوماً" , وكذلك "راؤول غونزاليس - 30 عاماً و255 يوماً" , وليصبح  "اللاعب الثامن" الذي يدخل نادي الـ "200" وأمامه فقط "زارا - 251" , "هوغو  سانشيز - 234" , "راؤول - 228" , "دي ستيفانو - 227" , "سيزار - 224" ,  "كيني - 219" و "باهينيو - 210" .



أصدر الموقع الرسمي ملاحظاته القيّمة على لقاء " برشلونة VS أوساسونا " في مسابقة " الليغا " في " كامب نو " .

# سجل البارسا ما مجموعه " 13 هدف " في ( أوساسونا  ) في الزيارتين الماضيتين لهذا الفريق لـ " كامب نو " ، حيث أن العام  الماضي سجل البارسا " 8-0 " .

# عاد الأسطورة ( فيا ) يلعب " 90 دقيقة ــ ليغا " مباراة كاملة بعدما  كان فعل ذلك في " 29 نوفمبر 2011 " أمام ( رايو ) ، اللاعب لعب المباراة  كاملة هذا الموسم أمام ( بنفيكا ــ أبطال ) و ( قرطبة ــ الكأس ) .

# بدوره ( تياغو ) لم يلعب " 90 دقيقة ــ ليغا "  منذ آخر مرة فعلها أمام ( إسبانيول ) في الجولة الـ " 37 " من الموسم  الماضي ، مع العلم أن ابن ( مازينهو ) كان أفضل لاعب في التمرير حيث مرر "  130 " منها " 119 صحيحة " .



# الصورة أعلاه توضح تمريرات ( ميسي ) الـ " 63 صحيحة " من أصل " 80 "

# على الرغم من إستبداله في الدقيقة " 75 " ، الكبير ( بوسكيتس ) كان أكثر لاعب إستعادة للكرات .

# الأسطورة ( ميسي ) أول لاعب في تاريخ " الليغا " الذي يسجل في " 11  مباراة متتالية " وبوسعه التفاني في هذا الرقم أمام ( فالنسيا ) الإسبوع  المقبل .

# سجل ( بيدرو ) في المباراة الثالثة على  التوالي ( سوسيداد ــ ملقا ــ أوساسونا ) وهو الأمر الذي لم يحدث منذ نهاية  " يناير 2011 " .



يستمر النجم الأرجنتيني في تحقيق المزيد من الأرقام الخرافيه في كل مرةٍ يسجل فيها الأهداف مع البارسا .

فبعد أن وصل للهدف رقم "202" في تاريخ مشاركاته في "الليغا" , فإنه قد تفوق  بما سجل على العديد من فرق الموسم الحالي , فلقد سجل أهدافاً لوحده تفوق  تلك التي سجلها "16 فريق" في الموسم الحالي , وفقط هنالك "3 فرق" تفوقت  عليه وهي "برشلونه" بطبيعة الحال حيث سجل لاعبوه "71 هدفاً" , "ريال مدريد -  54" و "أتليتكو مدريد - 42" , بينما "ملقا" له نفس الرصيد من الأهداف "33"  , وكل الفرق من "ريال بيتيس" حتى الأخير "ديبورتيفو لاكورونيا" سجل كلٌ  منها أهدافاً أقل منه حتى الآن .



فريق  الخفافيش يعاني أمام البارسا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى حيث في آخر (12)  مباراة بين الفريقين لم يحققوا أي انتصار فكان نصيب البارسا من الفوز في  (8) مباريات و (4) تعادلات حصلت بين الخصمين , سجل البارسا في آخر (12)  مواجهة (29) هدف بالمقابل سجل فريق " فالنسيا " في مرمى " فالديس – 7 أهداف  فقط " , ويعتبر الفوز الذي حققه " فالنسيا " على " برشلونة " في إياب دور  نصف النهائي من الكأس من موسم " 07/08 " بنتيجة (3 – 2) هو آخر فوز لهم على  الكتلان , وهو الفوز الذي أقصانا خارج البطولة ..

استطاع الفريق  الكتالوني من حماية مرماه من الأهداف في (6) مباريات منها حقق الفريق (5)  انتصارات وتعادل سلبي , وحقق الكتلان الكثير من النتائج الكبيرة منها " 6/0  & 4/0 " في عام (2008) و " 5/1 " في إياب الدوري من الموسم المنصرم ,  أما فيما يخص بملعب " المستايا " ففي آخر المواجهات رأينا صعوبة كبيرة في  تجاوز الخفافيش حيث التعادلات الأربعة في آخر (10) مواجهات جميعها على ملعب  " مستايا " بجانب الفوز بهدف نظيف بقدم " ميسي " عام (2011) ..



فاز  فريق " فالنسيا " في الموسم الماضي في (16) مباراة أي (48 نقطة) , أول فوز  للفريق كان على " راسينغ – 4/3 "وآخرها كان في الجولة قبل الأخيرة على "  فياريال " بهدف نظيف , سجل الفريق خلال هذه المباريات (40) هدف بمعدل (2.5)  هدف لكل فوز وهذا سجل أكثر من رائع للفريق عندما يفوز , الهداف الأول  للفريق في انتصاراته هو النجم " روبيرتو سولدادو " برصيد (12) هدف بعد ذلك  اللاعب " جوناس أوليفيرا " برصيد (9) أهداف , والهداف الثالث هو " سفيان  فيغولي " برصيد (5) أهداف ..

تعادل الفريق  في (10) مباريات منها بالتعادل السلبي مع " ريال مدريد – اتليتكو مدريد " ,  وبالتعادل بنتيجة (1 – 1) مع " ليفانتي – أوساسونا – بيلباو – مايوركا " ,  والتعادل بهدفين لكل فريق مع " برشلونة – فياريال – مايوركا – راسينغ " ,  وفيما يخض الهزائم فقد خسر في (12) مباراة أولها من " أشبيلية " بهدف نظيف ,  وأكبرها من " برشلونة " بنتيجة (5 – 1) , وآخرها من " سوسيداد " في الجولة  الأخيرة بهدف اللاعب " جريزمان " .. 



شارك  الحارس " دييغو ألفيس " مع فريقه " فالنسيا " في الموسم الماضي في (30)  مباراة في جميعها كان أساسي , حيث قضاها في (2700) دقيقة مقسمة على (12  مباراة) في الدوري و (6) مباريات في كلاً من " الكأس – دوري الأبطال –  الدوري الأوروبي " , وتلقت شباكه (42) هدف مقسمة على " 19 الدوري – 6 الكأس  – 7 دوري الأبطال – 10 الدوري الأوروبي " , وتلقى الحارس خلال مشاركاته في  هذه المباريات (7) بطاقات صفراء فقط ..

الظهير الأيمن  " برونو سالتور " صاحب الرقم (2) لعب مع الخفافيش في (18) مباراة منها  (14) كلاعب أساسي مقسمة على " 14 الليغا – 1 الكأس – 3 الدوري الأوروبي " ,  قضى وقته في اللعب في (1176) دقيقة ولم يسجل خلالها أي هدف , تلقى اللاعب  خلال مشاركته معهم في الموسم الماضي (6) بطاقات صفراء منها (5) في الدوري  وبطاقة وحيدة في الدوري الأوروبي , وقلب الدفاع " هيدويجز مادورو " صاحب  الرقم (3) لعب في (8) مباريات منها (4) كلاعب أساسي موزعه على " 7 الدوري –  1 الدوري الأوروبي " , قضاها في (398) دقيقة , وله بطاقة وحيده فقط في  الدوري ..

والمدافع القدير " عادل  رامي " من أبرز لاعبي الفريق في الموسم المنصرم حيث شارك في (53) مباراة  منها (52) كأساسي مقسمة على " 33 الدوري – 7 الكأس – 6 دوري الأبطال – 7  الدوري الأوروبي " , قضاها في (4744) دقيقة سجل خلالها (6) أهداف , يملك "  رامي " من البطاقات الملونة (14) بطاقة صفراء و (2) بطاقة حمراء بطرد مباشر  , واللاعب " محمد توبال " يملك (30) مباراة منها (22) كلاعب أساسي قضاها  في (2105) دقيقة وسجل هدفين , تلقى " توبال " أربع بطاقات صفراء فقط في "  الليغا الإسبانية " .. 



اللاعب  " دافيد ألبيدا " لعب في (34) مباراة منها (32) كلاعب أساسي مقسمة على "  21 الدوري – 7 الكأس – 3 دوري الأبطال – 3 الدوري الأوروبي " , قضى وقته  باللعب في (2706) دقيقة وتلقى (15) بطاقة صفراء وطرد مباشر له في الدوري  أمام " أوساسونا " في الجولة المؤجلة رقم (1) , والنجم البرازيلي " جوناس "  لعب (54) مباراة منها (41) كلاعب أساسي قضاها في (3506) دقيقة وسجل فيها  (19) هدف , تلقى " جوناس " ست بطاقات صفراء منها " 4 الدوري – 2 كأس الملك "  ..

واللاعب "  سفيان فيغولي " لعب (49) مباراة منها (37) كلاعب أساسي قضاها في (3163)  دقيقة وسجل ستة أهداف له جميعها في الدوري , حيث سجلها في مرمى كلاً من "  خيتافي هدفين – فياريال – خيخون – غرناطة – بيتيس " , تلقى " فيغولي "  ثلاثة عشر بطاقة صفراء وطرد مرتين بسبب تلقيه البطاقة الصفراء الثانية ,  والنجم الكبير " روبيرتو سولدادو " لعب في (51) مباراة منها (45) كلاعب  أساسي قضاها في (3884) دقيقة وسجل (26) هدف مقسمة على " 17 للدوري – 3 لكأس  الملك – 5 لدوري الأبطال – 1 للدوري الأوروبي " , تلقى " سولدادو – 17  بطاقة صفراء " ..

لاعب الخفافيش " ايفر  بانيغا " لعب في (25) مباراة منها (22) كلاعب أساسي قضاها في (1799) دقيقة  وله هدف وحيد في كأس الملك سجله في مرمى " قادش " في إياب دور الـ(32) ,  حصل " بانيغا " على (7) بطاقات صفراء مقسمة على " 3 الدوري – 2 كأس الملك –  2 دوري الأبطال " , واللاعب " اريتز ادوريز " لعب (45) مباراة منها (17)  كلاعب أساسي قضاها في (1991) دقيقة وله (9) أهداف , ويملك " ادوريز " سبع  بطاقات صفراء وطرد وحيد في الدوري أمام " أشبيلية " في الأسبوع السادس ..



لعب  " انطونيو باراغان " مع الخفافيش في (26) مباراة منها (23) لقاء كلاعب  أساسي , حيق قضاها في (2137) دقيقة ولم يسجل أي هدف , له (9) بطاقات صفراء  منها (6) للدوري و (3) للدوري الأوروبي , والحارس " فيسنتي غويتا " صاحب  الرقم (13) لعب (30) مباراة جميعها كأساسي قضاها في (2700) دقيقة وتلقت  شباكه (25) هدف جميعها في الدوري , يملك " غويتا " بطاقة صفراء واحدة له في  الدوري , والنجم الرائع " بابلو بياتي " لعب في (47) مباراة منها (23)  كلاعب أساسي قضاها في (2099) دقيقة وسجل خلالها (6) أهداف وله (4) بطاقات  صفراء ..

والنجم "  آنجيل دلبرت " لعب (16) مباراة مع الخفافيش قضاها في (1440) دقيقة تقريباً  وله (3) إنذارات منها (2) في الدوري و (1) في الدوري الأوروبي , والنجم  الشاب " سيرجيو كاناليس " له (16) مباراة منها (8) كلاعب أساسي قضاها في  (781) دقيقة ولهد هدف وحيد في الدوري وله بطاقة صفراء وحيدة في " الليغا "  فقط , واللاعب المميز " جوردي ألبا " لاعب الخفافيش السابق والبارسا الحالي  يملك مع " فالنسيا " في الموسم الماضي (50) مباراة منها (44) مباراة  كأساسي حيث قضاها في (3976) دقيقة تقريباً وسجل (3) أهداف , ويملك " ألبا "  من البطاقات الملونة (17) إنذار وبطاقة حمراء واحدة طرد بها مباشرةً ..



 

 



 





*

----------


## امام اباتي

*متابعـة ممتعــة 
****
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم امام الرائع
تقديم مبدع جدا
بالتوفيق للبارسا اليوم في تجربة قوية بكل تاكيد

*

----------


## ibrahim rahma allha

*http://www.dzairshow.com/lsh-veetle1.html

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياابراهومه يارائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بالتعادل 1/1

الحسنة الوحيدة في هذه المباراة تسجيل ميسي لهدف وارتفاع رصيده للرقم 34 ليصبح اول لاعب يسجل 34 هدف في 22 مباراة في تاريخ الليغا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من المباراة









*

----------


## الامير بارسا

*عاد الفارق الي 16 نقطة
والى الامام رفاق شااااااابي
*

----------

